# please help



## dlucid (Jan 4, 2019)

hi can someone please help me unlock my computer my son changed the login password and now has forgot it and I have a presentation tonight please help


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

We are not allowed to help with passwords, as we don know that you are who you say you are.
See the site rules.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing thread for reasons already stated.


----------

